# darkening fur????



## blubudgie (May 28, 2014)

I think my mouse might be having an allergic reaction. I'm not sure if it's the new food or the new coconut hut I put in her cage, but her hair started to darken, and she's itching a lot. She scratched off some fur and bled, but it stopped bleeding now. She is still scratching though.
I removed the new food and the coconut.
I got another new pellet food, but she won't eat it. How can I get her to eat new food? The petstore doesn't sell the food I gave her before anymore.
Anyway, any help with the scratching would be great. She's gotten thinner and is constantly itching. I'm worried.

Thanks


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Have you checked her for parasites? They can run them down very fast. When I had pet mice we had a bad case of lice the smaller ones went very skinny and tired. You can get spot on for rodents in most pet shops or your vet. I've used Xeon mini spot on with no problems three times before. Don't use bob martin spot on its crap
I'd treat them first for parasites if they were mine and then see if any improvement and take it from there.


----------

